# Dickerson 37 Cutter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve been watching this boat for more than a year. She''s for sale in Rhode Island and though I sure don''t need any brightwork in my life I keep coming back to take another look. The problem I have is that I want to be young not old, go faster rather than slower, and feel bright modern sunshine as opposed to a cave. Should I be looking at some other boat? John Gov.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maybe the bigger question is how to figure out what you want. You are getting older. I know I am. If you want to go faster then maybe a sailboat is the wrong choice. None really go fast in the overall picture. 

I would suggest you get a boat you really want to be out on the water with. Why not get out on some time on other boats as a charter or as crew and get the feel of some boats. Find a boat your like.

If you would really want a boat like the Dickerson 37 - you are getting older not younger. You need to get going faster not slower. Next year some older person will buy it and leave you at the dock. 

As with all boat purchases have it surveyed and avoid a wreck. Money like time is not limitless.


----------



## hoppy (Jul 7, 2000)

John,
If you are looking at "Moondancer" I suggest you do some serious research. I have been looking in on Dickersons for the last 2 years. Moondancer has been sold twice and the deal fell through both times.
Think there must be something amiss.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hoppy, 
Thanks. Yes Moondancer at Brewers in Warwick is the boat. I was curious why a boat that some say is one of the best all time cruising sailboats (I forgot who says that) has been on the market for so long. A broker told me the reason it''s been on the market so long was that initially the asking price was too high, but now it''s supposed to be a good buy. It would be good to know whether the deals fell through due to financing or survey. I''m still scared off by all the brightwork, and not sure that the set up would be right for me.


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

johngov,

I looked at "Moondancer" on line as well.The boat is referred to as one of "The World''s Best Sailboats" in a book by Ferenc Mate. I must confess I don''t know whom Mr.Mate is, but below were a few concerns I had with the boat:

"The construction of the 37 is as straightforward as her design. The hull is balsa cored (which after all is said and done will prove to be the best and most long-lasting core material), or Airex cored, if the owner wishes. The deck is cored as well, and attached by the usual flange-and-through-bolt system using 5200 bedding compound. With a son you actually get a double seal, for the cap and rubrail form a second bedded barrier against leaks."

While all the coring might be sound, IMO it''s diffinately something that should be looked at,and surveyed very carefully.I don''t know what the PHRF is on this boat.The only info.I could find (didn''t look long though) was on the Dickerson 37 Ketch,which had a PHRF of 177.

Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check the oil pan, cause of a bad install w/ the engine


----------



## wrevans (Dec 25, 2003)

I am also starting to feel the pull to do some offshore sailing. I have sailed on and off my whole life but without much consistency. I am looking to work my way up to an offshore cruise in 2 to 3 years (I am currently 42). This winter I am planning to take a weeklong course at J-World and next spring I will finally get my Bluenose Sloop into the waters of Puget Sound and do some sailing.

My offshore plans at this point will be single-handed. So my question for Jeff and others is what small & inexpensive (>$50k) boats would be on your really short list to single-hand for extended ocean cruising?

Thanks,

Bill
Lopez Island, WA


----------

